# Most amazing Amateur show in the World in 2008!



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

The B&A international Classics 2008,Las Vegas NV USA

( This thread has the permission of Pscarbs)!!!

The Bodybuilding world comes together on Sunday July 27th

3 Brand New cars for the Overall Winners Men/Women/Figure !

$1000 USD gift card for each class winner !

A Conan sword for all first place winners !

$1500 USD cash for Bikini Divas !

$800 USD cash for Arm Wrestling !

A Big Party with free food for the Athletes right after the show !

Probably a new Motorcycle for one of the Athletes at the Party (will be announced soon) !

TV and Magazine coverage !!!

Some winners and the best Poser will be invited to a live TV show in Los Angeles !

$80000 USD in prices ! (No other Amateur show in the world gives out that much,in fact only 2 Pro shows in the world (Arnold and Olympia) give out more than us at the B&As !!!

Athletes are Kings and Queens at our show !!!

Tom Platz is our MC !

Guests: Diana Dennis in her last performance ever!!!

Tony Pearson,Serge Nubret,Ben Samimi,Frank Hillebrandt,Tito Raymond,Amy Fadli,Jeannie Paparonnie,

judges Ben Samimi (IFBB Pro) Jeannie Paparonnie (IFBB Pro) probably Ms.Olympia Lenda Murray,Ben (IFBB Pro and Promoter) Astrid (Promoter) Greg Brown (NFL Pro)

there will be also a lot of Pros in the Audience!

This show is a non Organization show,open for everybody !!!

Check out our Website at www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com

The B&A International Classics "The show for the Athletes"

Come on Great Britain,we want some British Athletes !!!

So far :Athletes from Australia,Ireland,France,Germany,Italy,Slovakia and of course USA have registered , come on Great Britain and join this crazy show!!!

I as the promoter promise you: Fair results and lots of fun !!!!

Ben


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

As of today we are also giving away a Brand New Motorcycle Cruiser!!!

Just compete at our show,come to the Party with your # and with a little luck you win the Motorcycle!!!

B&A International Classics 2008 - most amazing amateur show in the World!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com

actual pictures of the Motorcycle

Ben


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like it is a great show


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds like a great show, be a bitch trying to get that bike back on the plane though.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

james l should go.......


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Sounds like a great show, be a bitch trying to get that bike back on the plane though.


We can ship it by boat or a friend can sell it for you,same with the car.


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> james l should go.......


you should ,you will not regret it!!!

Everybody gets something .................


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

ben1 said:


> We can ship it by boat or a friend can sell it for you,same with the car.


I was only joking mate, it is a very nice looking bike, and if I fancy a trip to Vegas in July I shall certainly stop by, I think it would be fun, I like Vegas a lot anyway.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ben1 said:


> you should ,you will not regret it!!!
> 
> Everybody gets something .................


sorry james (L) meaning supercell should go....not me unless they got a clown prize:bounce:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ben i have been asked by a few guys interested in the show about the venue as they have contacted the venue and they say there is no show booked for that date can you shed some light on this please??


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Ben i have been asked by a few guys interested in the show about the venue as they have contacted the venue and they say there is no show booked for that date can you shed some light on this please??


Hi Pscarb,

WHY?????

Why would people say something like that?

Attached you will find the contract for this date July 27th 2008 with the Cashman Center.Call Freda Hartung at +17023867105 she is in charge of the shows in the Cashman Center and honestly i feel insulted and offended by that!!! We only try to do good for the Athletes so whoever said that"Shut up" and read our contract or call Freda!!!!

All the best for you Pscarb.

Ben B&A Production


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ben calm down....

A few guys who are interested in competing looked into the show to check things over before they spent lots of cash getting out there anyone with an ounce of sense would do the same and this was the information they where given, because i had given permission for the thread to be posted they asked me to mention it...

i suggest Ben next time a potential competitor ask's such a question you don't go off the handle just re-assure them that everything is fine....


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Ben calm down....
> 
> A few guys who are interested in competing looked into the show to check things over before they spent lots of cash getting out there anyone with an ounce of sense would do the same and this was the information they where given, because i had given permission for the thread to be posted they asked me to mention it...
> 
> i suggest Ben next time a potential competitor ask's such a question you don't go off the handle just re-assure them that everything is fine....


Hi Pscarb,

i understand that you have to be careful before you come all the way from England,which is fine but to say they called and checked and someone said there is no show,that is what makes me mad.Sorry but I am 100% dedicated to make that show the best for every Athlete and I am willing to help everybody with whatever we can for our show.

So as you can see everything is fine and the show will be very special,sorry when I overreacted a little but this show is our baby and you know how parents are when it comes to their baby's.

All good now,all the best from Las Vegas send you

Ben & Astrid

B&A Production we hope to see some competitors to represent England !


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

NEW Guests of Honor Movie Star Brad Harris and the 1st Fitness Super Model Timea Majorova!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

2 new classes at the B&A International Classics

1 Novice Men

1 Novice Women

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com

We also have a good chance that Arnold shows up.His office called me!!!!

Ben B&A Production


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Just to give you my impression.

From your website I get the impression of this not being for real for two reasons.

1. Your website doesn't look very professional.

2. The English used on the website is terrible.

Get your website designed/written by a professional and watch those entries flood in!


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Just to give you my impression.
> 
> From your website I get the impression of this not being for real for two reasons.
> 
> ...


Hi Robbiedont,

did you see the contract on this site? Did you call the Cashman Center?

No you did not,otherwise you would not say that.

Website is for Information not for fanci schmanci.We spent the money on the prizes!

Host Hotel is: Blair House Suites,phone +1 702 7922222 ask for Bruce,

special rates $65 reg and $85 lux book early!!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com no Amateur show comes even close!!!!!


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

OK for all of you who care so much about a better Website,we did give it a make over!!!

I hope you are happy now and join our unbelievable competition.

Magazine coverage by Iron Man and Muscle Mag and TV coverage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com come to Las Vegas and compete in the greatest Amateur show in the World!!!!!!!!!!!

Where Athletes are Kings and Queen's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

We made it very easy for our Athletes now,you can register and pay online now,just go to our new and much improved Website:

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com we are looking forward to some great UK competitors.

thanks Pscarbs for your help!

Ben


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

our Poster!!!

poster 24x36.pdf


----------



## blom (Jan 24, 2008)

holy crap,is this for real? Website is awesome!!I think i have to get my butt into this show.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

blom said:


> holy crap,is this for real? Website is awesome!!I think i have to get my butt into this show.


Holy crap...

...get my butt

...you must be american?

Welcome to UKMUSCLE, let me know how the show goes...

:crazy:


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

blom said:


> holy crap,is this for real? Website is awesome!!I think i have to get my butt into this show.


yes it is for real with a real chance that Arnold shows up!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## dshoremuscle1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow , seems like a really amazing show ! This is what athletes that work so hard deserve ! Mad props for stepping up


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Please........................................

Ben, we're not stupid, lad.

How fcukin cheesey can you possibly get!? ''HOLY CRAP!? I HAVE TO GET MY BUTT TO THIS SHOW'' - LMFAO!!!!!

We all know it's you Ben.....

:blowme: senseless


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Please........................................
> 
> Ben, we're not stupid, lad.
> 
> ...


hi chrisj22,

sorry to disappoint you but not me,i am not cheese.

Anyway we might have a good chance that Arnold shows up.

Maybe Lee Priest and Jay Cutler...........check out our Guest and booth list.

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Read our interview about our amazing show and why we do it here:

http://www.muscletrainingonline.com/banda.html

Thank you

Ben


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

we will be very international 20 country's so far but what about good old England?

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

What is the entry requirement for a "novice" in the novice class and how is it enforced?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

mixed feelings here guys. It started off looking dodgy. Ben regained some confidence and then there were a couple of posts from newly joined up members sounding like they were ejaculating in front of their screens.

If it is all right with you guys I think I may give this show a miss.

Ben - any chance of hosting a show in Birmingham (England). I would turn up for that and maybe would catch the bus so if it was a fake then I could go shopping without wasting too much of my day.


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

leeston said:


> mixed feelings here guys. It started off looking dodgy. Ben regained some confidence and then there were a couple of posts from newly joined up members sounding like they were ejaculating in front of their screens.
> 
> If it is all right with you guys I think I may give this show a miss.
> 
> Ben - any chance of hosting a show in Birmingham (England). I would turn up for that and maybe would catch the bus so if it was a fake then I could go shopping without wasting too much of my day.


I am a little confused here and do not know what you are talking about,check the MuscleMag May ,June,July,August issue for our contest,no no shows in England are planned.

This show will be absolutely amazing 20 country's so far!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

rightyho said:


> What is the entry requirement for a "novice" in the novice class and how is it enforced?


Hi rightyho,

Novice - you can compete here if : you never won an overall in the USA,you are not a World,Universe,European or National Champion.

Ben

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

ben1 said:


> Hi rightyho,
> 
> Novice - you can compete here if : you never won an overall in the USA,you are not a World,Universe,European or National Champion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. So my mate who had a 6th in the universe a couple of years ago could enter the novice class???????????


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

rightyho said:


> Thanks for that. So my mate who had a 6th in the universe a couple of years ago could enter the novice class???????????


yes!


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

we also offer all Athletes from oversea that if you register in 1 class you can compete in 1 class for free : example Novice - Open or Novice - Masters


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

we have a meeting with Jay Cutler today and German Flex Magazine,we talked to Victor Martinez 3 days ago and he loves our show and stops by.We also have the youngest IFBB Pro with us right now (Daniel Hill) and he will shoot a DVD in our Gym and will be at our show as well.We will have great great Guests at our show and everyday someone wants to join our Guest list.

The Bodybuilding World comes together July 27th 2008 in Las Vegas!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was under the impression that Flex Lewis was/is the youngest Pro at 23??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i was under the impression that Flex Lewis was/is the youngest Pro at 23??


I think Dan Hill is IFBB World Junior Champion @ 21 - not sure if that gives him a Pro Card?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> i was under the impression that Flex Lewis was/is the youngest Pro at 23??


That is Correct as far as I am aware!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i was under the impression that Flex Lewis was/is the youngest Pro at 23??


Lee Priest turned Pro @ 20 in April 1993 (Born July 1972)

So Flex must be/have been the current youngest pro, not the youngest ever pro?


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Daniel Hill just turned 22 on February 21st and got his Pro license 2 weeks ago,he is the current youngest IFBB Pro.


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Daniel having a good time at our BBQ,

me smoking a nice cigar with Stellan promoter of the Loadedcup and Claus from Flex Magazine (Germany) before the interview.They will be at our show as well!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

MuscleMag May Issue page 279 !We will be in every issue from here on till August.We will be in the Muscleillustrated on the front page in 2 month.We will be in the German Flex in 2 month and also in IronMan with an interview about our show!


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi everybody,

looks like the IFBB does not like us and is planning on banning their Athletes for a year if they compete in our show.There is no official letter out yet.However there is an official letter out that IFBB Pros can not compete or Guestpose in our show.Since we are an Amateur show and all our Guests on the Poster are not in the IFBB at the moment,does that not matter,except for Jeannie since she is planning a comeback.

Just let you all know what is going on over here.

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## Titan43 (Nov 29, 2005)

Dear Ben,

I am running a show in London [the Mr Titan Bodybuilding Spectacular] on 6th July. We use a wonderful theatre - the London Hackney Empire - with full projection facilities. If you wish to, please send me a DVD or other promotion on your show and we'll run it during the day. I'll certainly mention your show in our show programme (that's how we spell it!!). If we can help in any way, please let me know.

Titan43

[aka Andy Ball, LAMPS Theatre Company, London]


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Titan43 said:


> Dear Ben,
> 
> I am running a show in London [the Mr Titan Bodybuilding Spectacular] on 6th July. We use a wonderful theatre - the London Hackney Empire - with full projection facilities. If you wish to, please send me a DVD or other promotion on your show and we'll run it during the day. I'll certainly mention your show in our show programme (that's how we spell it!!). If we can help in any way, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi Titan43,

tried to send you a Pm for addr but i have not enough posts to do so.Can you send me your addr. to this email:

[email protected]

Thank you so much for your offer!!

All the best send you from Vegas

Ben


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Important changes at the B&As :

The overall winner Women/Figure/Men

can chose to drive home their new car or can take a $10000 Sponsorship

paid in cash and full that night!

B&A International Classics The Show for the Athletes!

*Become a TV Fitness Show Star!*

We will cast a female and a male Athlete from the B&A International Classics

to have their own TV Fitness Show in Los Angeles CA.

The Athletes will be chosen by looks and personality and not by placing!!!

So you wanna be famous? Here is your chance!!! Check homepage!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com

Ben


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How much is the car worth?


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

TH&S said:


> How much is the car worth?


almost double but we thought it would be much easier for oversea Athletes to just take the money so we give them an option.We are all for the Athletes and they can chose.

BTW with the cars we have some help the $10000 for each winner comes from our pocket alone.

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## Titan43 (Nov 29, 2005)

We are going to help promote this Las Vegas event at the Mr Titan Show on 6th July. In return, the promoters of that show, which sounds fabulous, will allow our Male and Female winners to compete over there free of charge. You'll have to make your own arrangements for getting there, of course!!! And you can then gamble away all your winnings!

Titan43


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Titan43 said:


> We are going to help promote this Las Vegas event at the Mr Titan Show on 6th July. In return, the promoters of that show, which sounds fabulous, will allow our Male and Female winners to compete over there free of charge. You'll have to make your own arrangements for getting there, of course!!! And you can then gamble away all your winnings!
> 
> Titan43


That is right,everybody who supports and helps us will be supporter by us.

Ben

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

we also working now with Paul Dillet and his Bodybuilding Organization together!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com most rewarding Amateur Show in the history of Bodybuilding and Figure!!!


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

14 weeks to the most rewarding Amateur Show in Bodybuilding and Figure in the history of our sport!

Here is what the Athletes can win at our show:

Overall Men winner (comparison between novice,masters and open men)

wins a brand new car or $10000 USD as sponsorship paid in full and cash that night!

Overall Women winner (comparison novice,masters and open women) wins a brand

new car or $10000 USD as sponsorship paid in full and cash that night!

Overall Figure winner (comparison Figure over 35 and open Figure) wins a brand new car or

$10000 USD as sponsorship paid in full and cash that night!

All 1st place winner win a $1000 USD sponsorship paid in cash that night plus a Conan Sword!

Bikini Diva winner $1500 cash,if we have more than 40 entrys we will double the money!

Figure Physique 1st $1500 and 2nd $500 if we have more than 20 Athletes we will have 2

classes and the overall winner wins $10000 sponsorship paid in full and cash! (Almost there)

Special Trophy for best Poser and most ripped!

Arm wrestling men and women $800 total prize money

Top 6 get a Trophy

Every Athlete gets a Gym bag and a T Shirt and a participate Medal !

Free Party right after the show for Athletes and officials with free food and give aways

like Golds Gym T Shirts,Hats Lana's Egg Whites and Vitamins!

A brand new Motorcycle Cruiser give away at the Party to one lucky Athlete!!!

Casting 1 male and 1 female Athlete to have their own live TV Show in Los Angeles California!!!

(Not depending on placing only on looks and personality)

All the Magazines and Photographer are there,this is the chance to get your face in a Magazine!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com Phone +1 702 408 2508

"The show for the Athletes"!!!

Ben

B&A Production


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

your 13 weeks out reminder!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com History in the making!!!


----------



## Titan43 (Nov 29, 2005)

Dear Ben,

And eleven weeks to the Mr Titan Show!!!! Don't forget the posters and publicity material we can display at the Titan.

Hope Astrid is well and the show prep running smoothly.

Best regards,

Andy

LAMPS THEATRE COMPANY


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Titan43 said:


> Dear Ben,
> 
> And eleven weeks to the Mr Titan Show!!!! Don't forget the posters and publicity material we can display at the Titan.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

I will not forget it,how many do you want?

Astrid is well,thanks for asking.

Ben

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

are there any package deals on travel, accomodation etc...

also how much is it to enter? wat are the rules to qualify as a novice?

anyone on uk-muscle thinking of going to compete?


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

tommy y said:


> are there any package deals on travel, accomodation etc...
> 
> also how much is it to enter? wat are the rules to qualify as a novice?
> 
> anyone on uk-muscle thinking of going to compete?


special hotel rates for the show $69 and $59 at the Blair house suites,call+1 702792 2222 ask for Bruce,you can sign up online at our website www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com Novice = if you have not won an overall in the USA or if you are not a National Champion or higher.


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

tommy y said:


> are there any package deals on travel, accomodation etc...
> 
> also how much is it to enter? wat are the rules to qualify as a novice?
> 
> anyone on uk-muscle thinking of going to compete?


3 from England so far!!! ( All men)

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

the Title has changed the competition stays the same!

the B&A International Classics now -

"THE B&A INTERNATIONAL UNIVERSE"

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

You never know who shows up comes July 27th but we know who supports us!!!

The greatest Bodybuilder of all times!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

3 of these come with a new car or a $10000 pay check that night

Men - Women - Figure

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

8 weeks this Sunday!!!!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

News!

We have now 4 classes instead of 3 in mens Bodybuilding!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com we make history on July 27th!!


----------



## brother beyond (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben, you are a true tool!

Get over yourself.


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

brother beyond said:


> Ben, you are a true tool!
> 
> Get over yourself.


What are you planning to do to make Amateur Bodybuilding better???

At least I step up with $100000 USD from my own money,

how dare you to give me any ****?

Our Athletes and sponsors got blackmailed by the IFBB,our Posters get stolen all the time,Athletes get false emails,I personally got death threads and the last think I need is any more ****,if so get in line or take that IFBB stick out of your ass and maybe you can think straight again.


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Today in 6 weeks we make Amateur Bodybuilding/Figure history! Why? Because there was never in the history of Bodybuilding/Figure an Amateur contest who gave out more prizes than we do at the B&A International Universe!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

ben1 said:


> I personally got death threads


Holh sh1t! Whole threads dedicated to killing you...what forum was that on? :lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

ben1 said:


> What are you planning to do to make Amateur Bodybuilding better???
> 
> At least I step up with $100000 USD from my own money,
> 
> ...


Chill bro, im sure your show will be great mate.

Why bother rising to the bait of someone who doesnt even put up a picture of themselves in their avatar and has a stupid edited anhanced picture of art atwood.

At least if youre gonna call ben a tool, make sure you look like a good bodybuilder and have a good rep with people rather than being some lil p*ssy 15 year old boy behind a keyboard posting on bodybuilding.com or getbig etc inbetween w4nking sessions dreaming about the lil sl4gs that pose for nuts magazine.

Why you bother listening to this pr1k bro? Youre running a big show, hope it goes well for you. Dont listen to any other garbage coming from the keyboards of 15 year old kids.

Anything that supports athletes and gives this much in prize money is great for the sport imo. Bodybuilding has many fans, its a shame that the athletes make nothing out of it compared with athletes from other sports.


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Chill bro, im sure your show will be great mate.
> 
> Why bother rising to the bait of someone who doesnt even put up a picture of themselves in their avatar and has a stupid edited anhanced picture of art atwood.
> 
> ...


That is the kind of comment what gets us going,thank you so much mate,we need that kind of stuff,yes we are Bodybuilder at heart,how else could we come up with such a crazy Idea,we love Bodybuilding!!!

thanks again Brittbb!!


----------

